# How much is enough live in Germany with my husband?



## Janvi

Hi,

I got job offer of 2100 euro(after tax deduction) in germany.

I am in dilemma,Is this amount is enough to live in dortmund germany??
I am planing to move with my husband.
What is bus or train fare??
What is the cost of monthly bus/train pass if available??
What is the avg. rent of fully furnished 2 room apartment??


----------



## MrTweek

Will your husband work as well?
You can live on that together, but it's not a lot for 2.
If your husband will work as well, you can easily live on that.
If he doesn't you will pay less taxes, did you take that into account already?

Public transport passes start from around 65 EUR (for one city) per month.

A small apartment might be around 600-700 per month, a little more if you want something bigger.

Furnished apartments are rather uncommon in Germany.


----------



## beppi

Cost of Living gives you an idea of the cost of living, and compares it worldwide.
The average household income in Germany is around €2400 - and that includes families with children.


----------



## Nash000

Agree that 2100 € is fine on your own, with two people it will be doable, but not very generous. Dortmund is actually not too expensive in terms of rents.


----------



## Janvi

Hi All,

Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## Gioppino

Janvi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got job offer of 2100 euro(after tax deduction) in germany.
> 
> I am in dilemma,Is this amount is enough to live in dortmund germany??


If you don't drink, smoke, eat and plan spending a miserable life, it's probably enough.


----------



## MrTweek

> If you don't drink, smoke, eat and plan spending a miserable life, it's probably enough.


Come on, it's not that bad. Last time I lived in Germany I spent 400 on rent, and 350 on living, leaving the rest for drinking, smoking, eating out and things like that.


----------



## James3214

Reminds me of that George Best (footballer) quote:
_I spent a lot of money on booze, birds and fast cars. The rest I just squandered._

To reply to the original questions, I think you can comfortably live in Dortmund on 2100€ if you can find some decent accommodation at a reasonable rent.


----------



## beppi

Gioppino said:


> If you don't drink, smoke, eat and plan spending a miserable life, it's probably enough.


Given the fact that the average household income in Germany is around €2400/month, it seems you think that quite a lot of Germans who have €2100 or less live a miserable life.
I disagree.
In fact the poverty line (i.e. the amount under which the authorities define a miserable life) is at approx. €750/month for a single person and €1100 for a couple.


----------

